# Twuz da Nite before WAAAAAGHMAS



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Twuz da nite before da Waaaaghmas, 
an' all throo da camp, not a git wuz stirrin, 
Not even da scampz! 

Da Goffz wuz all laid up, dere bootz in da air 
In 'opez dat come da morn, Boss Santy Klawz wud be dere. 

Da Death Skullz dey snoozed, but not to 'eavy 
Shud some git not be payin attention, 
'Iz loot dey'd be sharin'... 

Dem Snakebitez dey snorted and wheezed and coughed 
wif dreamz of big bitey snakez bitin dere 'eadz off! 

Da Evil Sunz layin in dere trukkz all vroomed in dere sleep 
Cus come da mornin, some gitz dey'd beat. 

Da Bad Moonz lay curled up in dere tentz wif kare 
'oldin on to dere pilez uv teef shud some grotz be near. 

Da Blood Axes ya see wuz not in da camp, 
Boss Santy Klawz 'ad some bunkerz 'e needed to be sapped. 

And da grotz an' da snotz, all cuvva'd in mud, 
share'd dere night wif da squiggly beastz az all gud runtz shud. 

All wuz quiet minus da snorez an' da fartz, 
When down from da skiez dem marine boyz did start. 

Deyz boltaz an' deyz dreadz caused kwite a stir 
Wif 'splozionz an' brite beamz dat lit up da air! 
Dey whooped an' dey 'ollered an' shot up da place 
An' even sum poor big mekk got shot in da face. 

Da Goffz grabbed deyz choppaz, da Death Skullz grabbed da loot, 
Sum grotz started squeelin an' dey got da boot! 

Da Bad Moonz opened up wif sum ded killy gunz, 
Da Snakebitez snagged da boarz an' set in fer sum fun. 

Da Evil Sunz cackled, leavin da sand full uv trakkz, 
Dem sneeky git Blood Axes was sneekin sumware in da back. 

As da ladz set in wif choppa an' klaw 
A mitey skreem wuz 'eard above all. 

Frum outta da fog, Boss Santy Klawz did appear 
'Iz face lit by fire all stuck in a sneer. 

Weez 'eard him ekz...exc... zoggin 'ell.. Stoopid big wordz... Humm.. lemme fink... Ahh..'ere we go! 

Weez 'eard him shout as 'e stomped into da fray, 

"MERRY WAAAAAAAAAAAAGHMAZ YAZ GITZ! NOW GET OUTTA MY WAY!"


Merry Christmas folks and folkettes! Thought I'd drop a line in my favorite part of the boards! I've been way too busy to be as creative as I'd like so the above is my weak attempt for the holiday!

May your fingers never cramp, your nibs never dull! May your pens scribble furiously and your keys never stick!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Tree-mendous! Fanks for sharin', Shogun Nate!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Boss Santy Klaws... lol


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

That was very funny and creative....thanks for sharing!

Merry Christmas,
Doc


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Wow'z*

Fantastic, and fun. Merry Christmas. Keep plugging along. I never enjoyed a Christmas story so much. :santa:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thankee kindly folks! :biggrin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As much as I detest reading Ork, well played, my good man! Great poem


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Highly amusing! Especially the line that relates to, I assume, "exclaim." Very clever work.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words fellas! :biggrin: 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

